# legion of the damned comander conversion



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all currently im putting together a legion of the damned army and decided to base it around the white scars captain from the marine codex, so ive put together a little wip to represent him this is as far as i have got.


















not sure what else to do to him yet.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

would you be able to turn the blade so the flat side is up? it would look a bit more threatening if you did.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I like it, looks like it's about to do an over head chop.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

That looks incredible. I really like it too. I think some sort of 'cape' like attachment would be good. Just something that makes him look a bit more commander like. The sword is brilliant and I love the pose - but overall he just doesn't look like a veteran marine that should be leading the whole legion of the damned. Rather just a legion member with a sword. 

Perhaps a cape that is burning away or a cape actually made of fire. Something like with the Salamanders.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats very nice indeed. It may be fairly difficult, but have you considered adding a ranged weapon of any sort? I dont know marines very well but I do know that the sanguinary guard angelis (angelus?) bolters that fit to their wrists might workwell. You could keep with the LotD theme and have a flamer. Also a cape might work wel to bulk it up a bit. But otherwise fantastic work!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a great conversion, really well done and everything fits nicely.

Rev


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers for the comments guys, thanks .

let me push on to some answers to your comments, a cloak is something im considering for him to bulk him out a bit ive chosen a back pack( see below)








as to range weapons as im basing him on the white scars captain kor'sarro khan, his only ranged weapon is a bolt pistol , in which case he has a bolt pistol holstered. 

someone mentioned he dosent look to commander like, the reason for this is from a little bit info i picked up on a few different sites that say that all legion of the damned marines are equal and that no formal command structure is in place( but being 40k i needed a HQ ) so decided to try and keep him as close to a normal legion marine but make him unique in his pose, base and weapon.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

@Kickboxerdog

your model looks great - I have always loved the legion of the damned and this is a well converted model!

I look forward to seeing it painted and with the rest of his troop - about the only place I dont want to see it is on the battlefield against me! =)


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

kickboxerdog said:


> cheers for the comments guys, thanks .
> 
> let me push on to some answers to your comments, a cloak is something im considering for him to bulk him out a bit ive chosen a back pack( see below)
> 
> ...


I mentioned the commander bit, did not know that little tid bit. In that case, with that pack I think he would look great. No real reason for a cape then. I like him and I think he looks very much like Khan.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks, so far ive got ready to paint 2 tactical squads a dread and rhino , and will be opening a project log for them soon for them, maybe later if time allows.
i was reading some more info on the legion of the damned and it says they like rapid fast attacks and use bikes a lot so my approach to use the white scars captain will fit in well i think and i plan on a conversion of my commander on a bike also.


----------

